# What about us Brits?



## JBool56 (Feb 22, 2012)

Any news / rumors of when we'll be able to get our hands on the Fire over here in the UK... (Hmm... sounds kinda painful, put like that!)


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

JBool56 said:


> Any news / rumors of when we'll be able to get our hands on the Fire over here in the UK... (Hmm... sounds kinda painful, put like that!)


Kinda looks like you Brits are left out in the cold for now.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The latest rumour is that there will be a new version of the Fire out in the summer and that Amazon hope to make it international at that time. 

But, as with all things Amazon, you never really know until they make the official announcement - and those always tend to be last minute.


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

My buddy from Manchester says that it's the licensing for the streaming software that's holding things up. His (completely unsubstantiated) speculation is that Amazon UK may skip the Fire altogether and make you wait for the Fire 2.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Rook said:


> My buddy from Manchester says that it's the licensing for the streaming software that's holding things up. His (completely unsubstantiated) speculation is that Amazon UK may skip the Fire altogether and make you wait for the Fire 2.


I think that's a pretty likely reason for the delay - it's not the device itself, but the lack of availability of the features that would make it an attractive buy.

Also, it wouldn't be worth releasing Fire 1 internationally now - too many people would hold off waiting for #2, particularly in light of the current speculation that the Fire 1 was used as a beta test for models yet to be released.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> I think that's a pretty likely reason for the delay - it's not the device itself, but the lack of availability of the features that would make it an attractive buy.
> 
> Also, it wouldn't be worth releasing Fire 1 internationally now - too many people would hold off waiting for #2, particularly in light of the current speculation that the Fire 1 was used as a beta test for models yet to be released.


Ive always wanted to be a Beta tester! Hope you are right.


----------

